

So You'd Like to Send Some Email (Through Code) - giu
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2010/04/so-youd-like-to-send-some-email-through-code.html

======
javery
Or just use one of the many services that solves these problems for you, like
<http://authsmtp.com>, <http://sendgrid.com>, <http://postmarkapp.com>.

~~~
sorbits
Some of us like to be in control of our data and/or not pay others for what is
essentially free.

Also, I am not sure how third party email sending services can avoid having me
setup a SPF record — as for the PTR record, it’s a good thing to have even if
you do not plan to use the IP for sending emails.

~~~
netcan
Email that's hard is free. Email made easy costs something.

------
mikemccabe
If you use squirrelmail, you can send messages with wget. This avoids many
anti-spam and configuration issues.

wget --save-cookies cookies.txt --keep-session-cookies --post-data
'login_username=username&secretkey=password'
<http://webmail.server.com/src/redirect.php>

wget --load-cookies cookies.txt --post-data 'body=body
here&send_to=recipient%40wherever.com&subject=subject here&send=1'
<http://webmail.server.com/src/compose.php>

For a bit more, see:

[http://mikemccabe.wordpress.com/2007/08/07/sending-email-
wit...](http://mikemccabe.wordpress.com/2007/08/07/sending-email-with-
squirrelmail-via-wget/)

------
lazyant
This is all fine but what he's talking about is server and DNS configuration,
not "There's a bug in this code, though. Do you see it?"

~~~
luigi
If I wrote that code, I'd be pissed off.

~~~
rquirk
Here's the original on SO <http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1200882/> \- the
author looks pretty angry in his photo! :-)

------
IgorPartola
Also, by default in PHP e-mail subjects and other headers containing non-ASCII
chars will not be properly encoded. Here's my way of getting things to work:
[http://igorpartola.com/web-development/proper-way-to-
send-e-...](http://igorpartola.com/web-development/proper-way-to-send-e-mail-
from-php)

~~~
wbond
If you are sending mail with PHP and have UTF-8 content in the subject,
recipient name or body, the fEmail class (<http://flourishlib.com/fEmail>) can
handle it all. It supports most common email usage patterns, including HTML
content, attachments, S/MIME and sending via SMTP with or without
authentication.

It doesn't require any non-standard PHP extensions unless you want to use
S/MIME, in which case it requires openssl.

------
aymeric
I read some people use the Google SMTP server to send their emails (when they
use Google Apps for your domain).

What would be the benefits for me to use MailChimp / AuthSmtp / SendGrid /
PostMark? Where do I get the best chances to have my emails reach destination?

Thanks

------
dedward
What you are describing isn't a code problem, but an infrastructure one - a
useful network has an MTA for just such outgoing mails, with all the anti-spam
bases covered. All the various applications and servers that need to send mail
will smarthost to that.

------
goodmitton
Sending emails has always been a problem for me. The email either gets placed
in their spam box (people with aol and yahoo) or the email never arrive there
at all (people with comcast and sbc emails). Does anyone have more additional
information on how to fix this?

~~~
heyjonboy
Comcast requires that the sending address be a real mailbox on the server
pointed to by your domain's MX records -- a catch-all address doesn't cut it.
When in doubt, check the logs from your mail server.

------
timmorgan
The first I've heard of SPF being antiquated. I always configure a SPF record
first just because it's so darned easy.

